# Летучая боль в суставах и боль в шейном отделе позвоночника



## Флексий (29 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, три года назад у меня появился хруст в шейном отделе позвоночника и чувство усталости в мышцах.
Сделал рентген, который не показал каких-либо нарушений.
Прошел курс массажа и процедур физиотерапии, но улучшений не заметил.
Два года назад, долгий период времени, лечился от гайморита и фронтита. В первые дни, после выписки с больницы, сильно заболело горло, было назначено лечение антибиотиками, но боль в горле продолжалась в течение месяца, и позже был поставлен диагноз хронический «тонзиллит»
В это время стал замечать, что при движении плеча появляется едва слышный хруст, потом хруст появился в позвоночнике, а через несколько месяцев он стал наблюдаться во всех суставах. Боль в шейном отделе усилилась, стало жечь и стягивать лицо.
Обратился к областному ортопеду, был сделан рентген позвоночника, в двух проекциях и выставлен диагноз: S-образный сколиоз с ротацией позвонков (4 в поясничном отделе, 10 в грудном), Spina bifida 5, Шойерман-Мау (4 клиновидных позвонка в грудном отделе, многочисленные грыжи шморля), и остеохондроз 1 степени.
Рентген шейного отдела не показал нарушений, но боли в ШОП усилились, было проведено лечение в клинике.
Диагноз: мышечно-тонический болевой синдром. (мануальная терапия, мезонотерапия, магнитотерапия, озонирование крови, "Когитум" в ампулах, адаптивная гимнастика).
После, прошел лечение в Санатории.
Диагноз:цервикогенная краниолагия на фоне кифосколиоза, ФБ верхнешейного отдела. (Мануальная терапия мягкие техники ПИР и трасты на переходах, ЛГ, ношени воротника Шанца, массаж ШОП, кинезеотерапия).
Занимался на протяжении 3 месяцев плаванием и лечебной гимнастикой, после лечения состояние только ухудшилось, появилась боль и жжение, в грудном отделе,
усилился хруст в суставах, появилось мелькание мушек перед глазами, особенно в темноте время суток.Единственное, что дало лечение, позвоночник внешне стал равнее.
Был сделан рентген снимок через рот (признаки ротационного подвывиха C1), было сделано МРТ ШОП с контрастным усилением (признаки остеохондроза, особенно С3-С4, грыжа шморля С4, – глубинной 4 мм), проведено лечение массаж, физиопроцедуры, ношение воротника "Шанца", прием "Пентоксифилина"и уколы "Мексидола", от лечения легче не стало.
Пол года назад появились блуждающие боли и скованность во всех суставах и поясничном отделе, характер болей не зависит от физической нагрузки, боль разной интенсивности и времени, от нескольких секунд до часа, которая может "пройтись" по всем суставы несколько раз за день.
К вечеру скованность усиливается, хруст слышен при любом движении суставами и позвоночником, при движении плечами, локтями и коленями ощущается разболтанность суставов, при движении шеей, ощущение, что позвонки съезжают.(ходят ходуном).
Недавно появилась боль в затылке, а также в глазах, стал хуже видеть без очков, не могу сосредоточить взгляд на предмете, прошел обследование у офтальмолога, миопия слабой степени, зрение улучшилось (было - 1,75, стало -1,25).
Было сделано МРТ головного мозга, мозжечка, ангиография сосудов головного мозга с контрастным усилением по специальной программе (нарушений и отклонений не найдено).
Сделал анализы крови, назначенные ревматологами.
УЗДГ (ШОП), нарушений не обнаружено.
Анализ крови на ВИЧ, RW, Гепатиты,HLA-B27,СРБ, АСЛО, ревматический фактор – все отрицательные.
СМV(М), ВЭБ(М) и (G ранние), ДНК CMV, Хламидии (М и G), Вирус герпеса 6,2 типа - все отрицательное, ВЭБ (G поздние) и СМV (G)- положительные.
Фибриноген -2,7, (норма).
Общий белок - 81,6, (норма).
Мочевая кислота -335,9, (граница нормы).
Кальций-2,56,(граница нормы).
ЭКГ:
Ритм синусов (44-75 ударов в минуту).
Синусовая аритмия.
Единичные предсердные экстрасистолы.
Вольтаж удовлетворительный.
Ps:
Возраст - 17 лет, рост 185 см, вес 70 кг.
Также имеется постоянная слабость и сонливость, из хронических заболеваний, компенсированный тонзиллит, постоянная боль в горле, которая не проходит после лечения, но врачи Отоларингологи утверждают, что горло находится в хорошем состоянии и болеть не может.

Понимаю, что давать консультации заочно, это неправильно и неуважительно по отношению к медицине, но за этот период времени, была пройдена консультация, не одного десятка врачей, но помочь мне не смогли.

Поэтому надеюсь на помощь этого замечательного форума.


----------



## La murr (29 Ноя 2017)

@Флексий, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют


----------



## IBingo (3 Июл 2018)

@Флексий, есть у вас какая-то информация диагноз/мб что-то помогло вам убрать симптомы? Я смотрю, что весь форум в подобных темах, а ответа нигде нет.


----------

